# Can Bettas live with goldfish?



## Grapetank (Apr 30, 2011)

Can a Betta live with a goldfish?
My Betta's tank is way too small for him (2 gallons guess), while the goldfish's take happens to be 10 gallons.
I would really like to upgrade him into the bigger tank, but I don't want either fish to get hurt. Of course I could put up a divider if they cannot cooperate.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

No, they can't- bettas are tropical fish and need a heater, whereas goldfish do not need heaters. Either way, if you place them together, the betta is going to be too cold (without a heater) or the goldfish will be too hot (w/ heater). 

Welcome to the forum, by the way.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Not advised....the Betta is a tropical fish and the Goldfish is a cold water fish....they have different needs...also the 10gal is not going to be big enough for the Goldfish even if it is the fancy type...at the least 20gal for one and if it is a regular type like a feeder it needs a pond.....the 2gal for the Betta should be fine provide that you make the needed water changes....

Welcome to the forum...if you would give us some more information on your Betta setup we can help you get things setup so it will work out better for him....also some pics......


----------



## Grapetank (Apr 30, 2011)

Ah, I see, I'll just go grab another tank tomorrow.
Thanks

Edit:
I'll give some info on the tank soon. Just a min


----------



## Grapetank (Apr 30, 2011)

Ah, I see, I'll just go grab another tank tomorrow.
Thanks

Edit:
The tank is squared, with a cover, and air to breathe
Water:
- Stress Coat and Zyme
- Partial change every Wednesday, full change every Saturday 
- No filter
Temp.:
- No heater
- Does have an unchanging temp of about 75F
Decor:
- A live grass-like plant. 
- Gravel bottom
- A little turtle for hiding under

Is there anything else?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

what size is your tank, and do you have a heater?

Your goldfish will need 20 gallons each, so if you have 3 you'd want about 60 gallons for them (they grow fast). You'll need heavy duty filters and to do large water changes each week to keep up with the bioload. Goldfish can be hard to keep, so if you don't think you're up to a 20 or more year commitment (yes, they live that long), I advise finding a good home for them with people who know how to care for them.

Your betta will need at least a 2.5 gallon tank, heated to 78-80* F. In a 2.5 gallon tank, the minimum ammount of water changes is 2 50% and 1 100% water changes a week.


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

Yes, Goldfish and Bettas can live together, peacefully. But, you need to have the slower Fancy Goldfish with a Betta, as both are slow swimmers, and more peaceful. I have a 50 gallon Community tank, and my Fancy Goldfish and one Betta get along fine. They never go after each other.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I once had to house a goldfish (comet) and betta together and they did fine, but it was a temporary situation. I would not advise it for long term as the other users explained why.


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

You don't put a Betta with a Comet Goldfish. Only put a Betta with a Fancy, slower Goldfish.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Seriously, you cant put betta's with goldfish! The goldfish like their temps low and Betta's need the heat. You would seriously kill the betta if you put him in there!


----------



## marian1949 (May 22, 2011)

I have had a Betta with my Goldfish for the past two years. I put a heater on the tank, and set it at 70 F., and both species are doing great at that temperature.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

You really shouldn't put any goldfish with any betta... Like I said, mine was a TEMP situation cause the goldfish was rescued from some jerks trying to step on it in a puddle, at a carnival....... had to go somewhere. And they did fine... neither bothered the other. But i would never do it long term.......... they are not meant to live together, as others have explained, one is a tropical and one a coldwater fish.


----------

